# Moving to Orana Region 489 Visa Holders



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Dear friend
any one Moving to Orana Region 489 Visa Holders
plz share your views about Orana region


----------



## sami184 (Feb 28, 2014)

*congratulation!*



navm said:


> Dear friend
> any one Moving to Orana Region 489 Visa Holders
> plz share your views about Orana region


Hi,

first of all I would like to congratulate you for visa!

I am also planning to apply for 489 subclass visa, I am an IT engineer having 6 years of experience in systems administration.

please allow me to ask you a favor to know the process from where to start to apply for region 489 visa for nsw.

I am also having ielts 6 band in general.

anticipating response.

thanks


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

sami184 said:


> Hi,
> 
> first of all I would like to congratulate you for visa!
> 
> ...


Dear sami
this is only for nsw state / 
NSW Skilled Regional Nominated Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

each state has unique eligibility requirements.
so go through all the state gov websites on skilled migration tab
regrds
navm


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

navm said:


> Dear friend
> any one Moving to Orana Region 489 Visa Holders
> plz share your views about Orana region


I have applied for 489 visa on 23rd september, and got my visa granted on 1st october.
Now I am applying for the job online. I am afraid about getting job. I do not know how to get any kind of decent job at initial age. That's why I am not flying to orana after getting visa.
Any suggestion?


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

I do hope that you know what to expect in the Orana region of NSW. We travelled out there very recently and even for people who have lived most of our lives in Sydney, it is very remote. The population of the entire region is only 120 000 people and it takes up a quarter of the state. Dubbo is the largest town and when you go past that, you drive for hours in some places without seeing a town. The population is mostly AngloAussie as well as Aboriginal. The drive to Sydney would be at least six hours and flights are expensive. 
I cannot imagine what job opportunities there are out there but I guess they would be in Dubbo.


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a query- Could I stay at one of my relatives house in Canberra at initial age, and then after gettig job move to to Orana. Is it legal/possible in 8539 visa condition (must stay in regional areas).


----------

